# Router table/fence surface



## FordPrefect (Sep 24, 2004)

After much planning I have a table, fence, and several jigs designed, the parts list for Lee Valley written out and all that I have yet to determine is what to use for the exposed surfaces of the table top and fence. I will be spending a small fortune on the extrusions, t-slots, bolts, clamping handles, etc. so UHDW plastic is going to blow my budget out of the water.

The table top will be made of two layers of 3/4" baltic birch with some sort of surface for lubricity. I have seen some pics here that seem to have tempered hardboard, and others with an arborite-like top. I like the hardboard over the arborite since it seems less likely to crack and chip, but is it susceptible to expansion from humidity? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

I use hardboard over MDF. I have no means of keeping the moisture content in my garage uh I mean shop controlled and it has not moved yet. (Maybe I am just lucky). To help things slide I also added a coat of Briwax furniture wax which I think has worked well.

Hope this helps,
Aaron


----------



## FordPrefect (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks *Spacemanspiff*, I think I will try the hardboard over the BB ply.


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

Good luck. And don't forget to show us the pics!!


----------



## FordPrefect (Sep 24, 2004)

Will do. I am hoping to build it next week.


----------



## FordPrefect (Sep 24, 2004)

I have the table top and fence almost done, I just need to dress up the edges to make it look nice. Then I make the drawers, face frame the carcass and viola, I will have a new router table. Yes, I am slow  but I am having a lot of fun making the table. Hopefully, by Sunday I can be taking photos.

I have a question about wax, Spacemanspiff. I have Minwax furniture paste, would that work the same way as your Briwax does for the table top and fence?


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

Yip as far as I know it would .... probably even better I would say ...


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

FordPrefect said:


> I have the table top and fence almost done, I just need to dress up the edges to make it look nice. Then I make the drawers, face frame the carcass and viola, I will have a new router table. Yes, I am slow  but I am having a lot of fun making the table. Hopefully, by Sunday I can be taking photos.
> 
> I have a question about wax, Spacemanspiff. I have Minwax furniture paste, would that work the same way as your Briwax does for the table top and fence?


 If you are trying to make a slick surface I would not use Minwax. Go with a hard wax, I like carnauba or a car paste wax.

Ed


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

I use a boat wax, collonite on all my surfaces. Very durable.


----------



## FordPrefect (Sep 24, 2004)

Do those waxes (car/boat) leave any residue on the wood?


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

FordPrefect said:


> Do those waxes (car/boat) leave any residue on the wood?


 The carnauba wax I use I use on the table saw, router table, jointer, bandsaw table, and about any other surface in the shop and as long as you don't leave any excess nothing appears on the wood. Put it on then polish it off.

Ed


----------



## FordPrefect (Sep 24, 2004)

Woohoo! I finally got to use my router table with the new fence yesterday. I had a problem with one of the adjustable panels warping, but I have finally replaced it. I cut a roundover on the seat of a stool I am making for my wife, and I gotta say Spacemanspiff, that the furniture paste on hardboard slides like butter. It is so smooth.

I still have to build drawer boxes and attach the dust collection and do the finishing, but it is coming along great! It will probably look a little silly when it is finished since I used Baltic birch for the carcass, red oak for the face frame and edgebanding (my Dad supplied this to me for free, I can only assume that he intends to use the table  ) and maple drawer faces  but it should last me for years and years. 

Since I don't have a digital camera I will wait till all that is done before I take pics to show you folks. Thanks for everyone's help so far, this has been a fun project.


----------

